# HD shotgun at the gun show



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

At the gun show yesterday, I was mainly looking for a semi auto model, that could take or had a pistol grip full length stock, and would have lots of options available in the aftermarket. I already knew the Mossberg 500 and the Remington 870 were the most popular models, but of course, pump actions. The "same" guns in semi auto were considerably more. I was told these were the Rem 1100 and the Mossberg 930. 

Then I saw a Charles Daly "Field Tactical" in the same range as a 500. Pistol grip, 7+1 capacity, all black, 12 gauge semi auto. $305 brand new. I thought this was a fantastic price, but the guy in the booth said it's kind of like a Walmart gun. 

What do you guys think? This gun will only leave the house for practice. Is it a piece of junk? Or is it an "OK" shotgun? 

Another issue is I need Laurie to be comfortable shooting this weapon, at the range yesterday one of the guys said a 20 gauge would be easier for her to handle, without much difference in performance. I need help guys, and this is where I get it so thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Walmart gun? Did he mean it won't work? Or only work with a non-union shooter?

I don't think you would have any problems with the CD, they are known for their shotguns. But if you're looking to modify it, add bells and whistles, the Mossberg or Remington would be a better choice.

The only way to know if Laurie would have a problem with a 12-gauge would be to have her shoot one. Know anyone with a shotgun she could try? A 20-gauge should have not-so-bad felt recoil.

Just curious, have you shot a 12-guage with a pistol grip? I had a Mossberg 500 12-gauge that came with one. I put it on, went to the range, shot it, went home, and put the stock right back on. You wouldn't have any problem maneuvering in a residence with a stocked shotgun with an 18-inch barrel.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a Mossberg 500 with a pistol grip in 20 gauge. The recoil is stout but manageable. I don't think I'd have the same control if it were a 12 gauge. And I don't feel like I'm lacking any knockdown or stopping, or what ever kind of power by "only" having a 20 gauge.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> The only way to know if Laurie would have a problem with a 12-gauge would be to have her shoot one


+1 There are "low recoil" 2-3/4" rounds available also...

These are imported guns, which may be what he meant be "Wal Mart" gun.

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=407233


Charles Daly said:


> the CD Tactical is manufactured for us in Turkey by Akkar.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

my 5'7" 120lb girlfriend handles 12ga fine, in fact she's even shot a 3 1/2 mag before and did alright with it. In fact, she would prefer a 12 ga over 20 any day. have her shoot a 12 first and see how she likes it would be my suggestion.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well if you are worried about recoil then the semi-auto would be the way to go. Much less felt recoil than the pump action. Also the weight of the gun has a lot to do with it. The heavier the better to reduce recoil. I used to shoot trap and preferred shooting the Remington 1100 over the Browning Citori over/under (if it was going to be an all day event). The Browning is probably the best shotgun I have ever fired but it sure did wear out my shoulder. The Browning was light, which made it an absolute dream for following targets, and it is a fixed breach gun. Both had butt pads.I could shoot the Remington 1100 with one hand (don't try this at home).:smt083

There is a lot of controversy over the recoil of a 12 ga over a 20 ga. Some say it is less with the 20 ga. I've shot both and didn't notice any difference between the two. Kinda like the difference between shooting 9mm +p and the 40 S&W.

As far as the CD shotgun - I have no personal experience with it one way or another. I have always been under the premise that you get what you pay for. I can understand your situation but if you are using this shotgun for SD :numbchuck: wouldn't you want the best/most reliable weapon you could afford?

That Remington 1100 tactical is a sweet looking and feeling weapon (just looked at one in the local gun store). I'm sure it is out of the price range talked about here - they wanted $750 for it.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I listened to all, stood in front of 2 different booths for an hour and bought a Mossberg 500 Persuader. It has a pistol grip, 7+1 capacity, all black. 

Took it home and showed Laurie the in's and outs, and she liked it alot. She's concerned about actually shooting it only because she never has. Any shotgun. Felt pretty good, has a little "heft" when it's full of ammo, and looks good as well. As for the Charles Daly, one of my criteria was availability of accessories, and there probably is a lot more stuff for the 500 than the Daly. And if I like it, I can buy a folding stock. So I'm a winner all around. That's going to be it for awhile when it comes to adding to the family, 5 will do for the time being. Again, thanks a lot for all the advice. It helps a lot when you get good information from everyone here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

12 or 20ga?

Congrats Mossberg makes a fine shotgun. Just looked at it online and it is a fine looking tool!

Just wait till you get the stimulus tax credit from the Obamanation and you can get another one.:anim_lol:


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought the 12 ga. I thought about the 20 but all I read here said there wasn't that much difference between the two in terms of stopping power or recoil which was my concern with Laurie. Once we finished our CC class her confidence level was immediately higher so we just have to find someplace to shoot. My local range does not allow shotguns. Oh well.


----------

